# Detailing brushes - whats best?



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, so im looking to get some more small detailing brushes and just wandered what do people think are decent brushes. Have been looking at the swissvax one but at £9 a go, seems a bit steep for a brush. I need something that will get into all the nooks and crannies on my car and last a while when used with G101. The valetpro ones seem good too but what do you guys think....?


----------



## sjolliff (Mar 16, 2009)

Envy brushes. Pack of 5 for less than £10 delivered on eBay. 

Or you could use a soft bristle 1" paint brush.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

envy ones or valet pro ones


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Valet Pro solid plastic handles great value and as Kev said also the Envy one's very handy


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I got some envy ones off eBay seem to be holding up well so far.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies gents, ill check out ebay for the envy brushes, im planning a whole weekend of detailing my car as its currently in the garage having some engine work so its gonna need some loving :argie:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.concourscarcare.com/shop#ecwid:category=2074556&mode=product&product=7808705

lot better than envy dont fray half as much and look better


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Envy/VP detailing brushes for me :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That Swissvax one is quality, you could have a range and use any of the others for specific projects.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

lidl do some very similiar if they have them in when you go and about £3 for 4 i think.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

i prefer the valet pro one since there made out of plastic they float at the top of a bucket of water which i think is handy and are well priced :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+1

VP brush handles are made of plastic and they float on the top of the wash bucket which means it doesn't pick up dirt from the bottom of it. :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've tried quite a few, including "Envy brushes", Swissvax brushes(which fall apart) and the Valet Pro brushes (both new and old). 

The VP/Envy brushes are fine, and the larger models last pretty well. The SV brushes feel nice and soft, but they don't last well at all. I've had several of them now, and none have survived so far. 

Some time ago I talked to Mike @ The Polishing Company Ltd. and he said that I should try the brushes they sell. Bought one wheel brush, which was over a year ago and I'm still using it now, not a single problem. Very high quality, natural bristles, wooden handle etc. They are not cheap, but way better quality than the SV brushes.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------

